# Costco detailing offers



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi all

I popped into Costco yesterday evening, spotted a couple of interesting offers:

2-pack of Simoniz Wax (in the gold metal tin) with 2 micro fibre applicators - £9.99 + VAT

Also, starting on Monday April 7th, Costco is doing 5L Simoniz Shampoo and Wax for £2.99 + VAT (Bascially £1 off)

Here's the wax:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are they still doing those Micro fibre Yellow cloths aswell?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Are they still doing those Micro fibre Yellow cloths aswell?


Yes - the yellow micro fibre cloths are a standard item - always available (Currently £9.99 + VAT a packet). However, they no longer do the Eurow Detailers Choice ones, they have replaced them with their own-brand Kirkland Signature ones. Same size, but better quality for the same money. Also same number of cloths per pack.


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> Yes - the yellow micro fibre cloths are a standard item - always available (Currently £9.99 + VAT a packet). However, they no longer do the Eurow Detailers Choice ones, they have replaced them with their own-brand Kirkland Signature ones. Same size, but better quality for the same money. Also same number of cloths per pack.


Interesting to know, wondered where the Detailers Choice ones went as that's what I use currently, wasn't sure if the Kirkland ones would be any good.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> Yes - the yellow micro fibre cloths are a standard item - always available (Currently £9.99 + VAT a packet). However, they no longer do the Eurow Detailers Choice ones, they have replaced them with their own-brand Kirkland Signature ones. Same size, but better quality for the same money. Also same number of cloths per pack.


Cheers Chris :thumb: I will check them out on my next visit to Costco.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

S4Steve said:


> Interesting to know, wondered where the Detailers Choice ones went as that's what I use currently, wasn't sure if the Kirkland ones would be any good.


new ones are miles better:thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

How good is this wax?


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

Problem is I'll go to costco for some £10 mf's and come out with £10k worth of bulk buy food/drink :<


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I really need to get myself a card...... chrisgreen, where is the closest costco, we live pretty close to each other.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

How does the membership work, I would have to get my dad to sign up and I would need an additional card for myself.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Love Costco!
Get my Standard MFs , I get cases of Mobil 1 synthetic dirt cheap, and just got some Goodyear wiper blades at a great price! Always gotta check that auto isle for new stuff 

I believe they will give 2 cards per membership


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

If you're near Heathrow like I am then chose between Reading, Watford and Farnborough. We usually go to Reading but Watford is probably just as good, just be careful to not go if Reading FC are playing at home because Costco Reading is a stone throw from the stadium and people park there to go to the game!


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Focusaddict said:


> I really need to get myself a card...... chrisgreen, where is the closest costco, we live pretty close to each other.


Three closest ones are Watford (Bushey), Farnborough (J4 M3) or Reading (J11 M4).

However, this summer they are opening a new one on the site of Western International Market (opposite the big Tesco at Bulls Bridge on the A312). That's going to bankrupt me, having a Costco less than 5 minutes from home.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Can't wait...bye bye tesco for vat free meat.


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I love Costco! must have about 90 MF clothes lol


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

The Simonize wash and wax works well too. Been using it for weeks, can't imagine spending more on something else now.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

What is the wax like?


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Focusaddict said:


> How does the membership work, I would have to get my dad to sign up and I would need an additional card for myself.


Some info here: http://warehouses.costco.co.uk/terms/


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

chrisc said:


> new ones are miles better:thumb:


+1 Great VFM


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Focusaddict said:


> What is the wax like?


Beading - Cant fault
Application - easy
Removal after leaving anything after 10 seconds - my god...you will struggle to say the least, was the first wax I ever bought and I certainly wouldn't go back!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Z4-35i said:


> +1 Great VFM


+2 new ones are much better than the old Detailers Preference ones


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

rhinoman said:


> The Simonize wash and wax works well too. Been using it for weeks, can't imagine spending more on something else now.


 Was in Wilkinsons today and they have some offers on Muc-off, Demon Shine and Simoniz products which seem good.

Demon Shine snow foam is £2.99 for a litre

Simoniz Wax Quick Shine 500ml £2.49

Simoniz Max Wax Polish 500ml £2.49

Simoniz Wash/Wax Triple 500ml £2.49

Simoniz Carnauba Wax In Tin £4.49 down from £8.99


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

chrisgreen said:


> However, this summer they are opening a new one on the site of Western International Market (opposite the big Tesco at Bulls Bridge on the A312). That's going to bankrupt me, having a Costco less than 5 minutes from home.


I knew they were talking of building one close by, didn't know it was there. Any idea when its opening ?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

dabhand said:


> I knew they were talking of building one close by, didn't know it was there. Any idea when its opening ?


Should be open by August with a bit of luck.


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

chrisgreen said:


> Should be open by August with a bit of luck.


That is good news I drive past there on my route to work :thumb: Currently been going to the Farnborough one. Have to say I didn't realise there were so many local people from the forum around, are many of you guys planning on going to Waxstock?

Nick


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

How many microfibre clothes do you get in a pack from costco?


----------



## roy7 (May 25, 2009)

36 cloths in the Eurow packs.bargain mate


----------



## Fraser911 (Mar 31, 2014)

roy7 said:


> cloths in the Eurow packs.bargain mate


Yeah that's a bargain . Will have to go up at the weekend. Cheers mate


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

hobbs182 said:


> Removal after leaving anything after 10 seconds - my god...you will struggle to say the least, was the first wax I ever bought and I certainly wouldn't go back!


I can back you up on this, I learnt the hard way when I left it for nearly 20 mins... :lol:

I love costco, I go to the Reading one quite often, got turtle wax from there AGES ago, something like 25L? :lol: takes 2 people to lift and pour into smaller bottles


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

roy7 said:


> 36 cloths in the Eurow packs.bargain mate


Same for the new Kirkland packs, still 36 in a pack.



WP-UK said:


> I can back you up on this, I learnt the hard way when I left it for nearly 20 mins... :lol:
> 
> I love costco, I go to the Reading one quite often, got turtle wax from there AGES ago, something like 25L? :lol: takes 2 people to lift and pour into smaller bottles


You are supposed to put a pump dispenser in the top of it


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

you van buy from costco online now, even if you are not a member 


They charge a 5% surcharge, and for the cloths you have to order 2 packets so just a shade over £30 gets you 72 cloths


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

chrisgreen said:


> You are supposed to put a pump dispenser in the top of it


That's logical, which means I wouldn't have thought of it :lol:


----------



## JamieEllison (Dec 31, 2012)

It awful to use! Okay to put on but god damn hard to get off! Never go back!


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

What's that 25l turtle wash n wax stuff like? Any good?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

204driver said:


> What's that 25l turtle wash n wax stuff like? Any good?


Yeah - it's not bad considering how ridiculously cheap it is. However, wait until next week, and you can get 25L of the Simoniz Wash & Wax for the same price (and it is better).


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

204driver said:


> What's that 25l turtle wash n wax stuff like? Any good?


I find it pretty good. Splash a bit of snow foam in there also to add some bubbly-ness


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

chrisgreen said:


> Yeah - it's not bad considering how ridiculously cheap it is. However, wait until next week, and you can get 25L of the Simoniz Wash & Wax for the same price (and it is better).


Might have to check that out..


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

A quick update as I know a few here were interested in the new Costco opening on the Western International Market site - it opens at 9am on August 21st.

Costco
Western International Park, Hayes Road
Hayes
Middlesex
UB2 5XJ


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

chrisgreen said:


> A quick update as I know a few here were interested in the new Costco opening on the Western International Market site - it opens at 9am on August 21st.
> 
> Costco
> Western International Park, Hayes Road
> ...


Nice will be the closest one for me now.


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

hobbs182 said:


> Beading - Cant fault
> Application - easy
> Removal after leaving anything after 10 seconds - my god...you will struggle to say the least, was the first wax I ever bought and I certainly wouldn't go back!


I can imagine you will need a hammer &, chizel to get it off


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Chris, 2 miles up the road for me, instead of Reading or Watford.

Not sure if that is good or bad ?


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

chrisgreen said:


> A quick update as I know a few here were interested in the new Costco opening on the Western International Market site - it opens at 9am on August 21st.
> 
> Costco
> Western International Park, Hayes Road
> ...


Nice one. :thumb::thumb:

Time will come to make an account.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I'm sure we will bump into each other. lol


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

Focusaddict said:


> I'm sure we will bump into each other. lol


More than likely, just look for the trolley full of microfibres :thumb:


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

dabhand said:


> More than likely, just look for the trolley full of microfibres :thumb:



:lol::lol:


----------

